# KillItch / Benzyl Benzoate?



## Walrus (13 August 2011)

Evening,

My pony had mild sweet itch which so far this year I've controlled with a fly rug on in the day and off overnight when stabled. In the last couple of weeks his itching has got worse and I've put his fly rug on 24/7. He's rubbed a bit through his rug and I left him for 20 minutes without it the other day and he had a good go at his tail. 

I decided to go and get something to put on it today and he's obviously worse this week. I bought some KillItch having heard good things about it. It's expensive stuff and from what I can see it's pretty much Benzyl Benzoate (the smell gave me flashbacks to when I was about 14 and used to slather a shetland pony at the riding school with it!).

Can you buy benzyl benzoate or do you need to get it from a vet? Anywhere anyone knows where I can get it a bit cheaper? Also, has anyone any experience with the KillItch? Going to see if this bottle works but thought I'd investigate a bit further.

Thanks


----------



## indie999 (13 August 2011)

Yes you can buy Benzyl Benzoate over the counter. Some pharmacists are a bit funny if its for an animal but my two pharmacists (one a Lloyds) and an independant have ordered it for me. I have had different size bottles one huge ie a couple of litres and then two smaller ie 500mls x2! It really wasnt expensive to buy. a few pounds..

a few crushed piritons(obviously may cause a bit of drowsiness) try topical Benzyl first then a few piriton(well thats what I would do..Tesco piriton is cheap).

 Have alook on internet you may be able to buy it on line. Go to your local pharmacist first off.Good luck.


----------



## Cahill (13 August 2011)

i think BB has to be applied at the start of the season,as i have said on hho before,once the pony starts itching the bitey-midges damage has already been done.
my pony has to be rugged 24/7 with pig/baby oil slathered on for ridden work.


----------



## buffy2 (13 August 2011)

Yes you can buy benzyl benzoate over the counter,i have paid about £7.50p for a 500mls bottle.


----------



## Cahill (13 August 2011)

buffy2 said:



			Yes you can buy benzyl benzoate over the counter,i have paid about £7.50p for a 500mls bottle.

Click to expand...

but they will look at you like you have scabbies


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (13 August 2011)

Recommend BB for flys and midges, my two have it on and they arent suffering as bad this year


----------



## trickivicki (13 August 2011)

I would go to a deserted chemists as bb is used on some rather distasteful 'downstairs' beasties (thats if you're as easily humiliated as me!)


----------



## supagran (13 August 2011)

I used to mix BB with calamine lotion about 3 pts BB 1 pt CL. Years since I needed it but really seemed to help.


----------



## samsbilly (13 August 2011)

Hi I am a pharmacy tech an work for a small chain and have not been able to get hold of this for people for about 12 months if anyone else can get it can they let me know how? It is only available as a special order line which is expensive thanks sammy


----------



## c2b (13 August 2011)

Hyperdrug http://www.hyperdrug.co.uk/Easivet-Benzyl-Benzoate-Application-1L/productinfo/BENZYLEASI/


----------



## samsbilly (13 August 2011)

Thank you


----------



## smiffyimp (13 August 2011)

There was a pharmacy near my saddler and they used to sell 500ml bottles for not a lot of money, as they were so used to horsey peeps asking for it. Either that or a lot of peeps have human scabies


----------



## trojanpony (13 August 2011)

Take care! BB is an irritant and will make matters worse if you put it on skin that's already sore!  It's best used as a preventative.  If you must use it on sore/rubbed/itchy/bitten areas try to cover the skin with a nice think layer of vaseline or similar first.  And watch out for eyes and noses (yours and the horses) - it stings like anything.

If you start in march and use all the way through there's nothing like it, but it may be a bit late for yours this year from the sounds of things.


----------



## Foxhunter49 (13 August 2011)

One of the best things to stop irritation is Neem Oil, you can get it from Serendipity Herbs http://www.theneemteam.co.uk/acatalog/PURE_NEEM_OIL___NATURE_S_LIQUID_GOLD.html

It is one of the best herbal products I have ever come across and although it smells terrible it really does work in not only relieving itching it also repels midges.

Also if you feed NAF D-itch starting before the midges start it will help their immune system deal with the allergies.


----------



## Walrus (13 August 2011)

OK, thanks guys. Slightly concerned about the fact that it's an irritant - says nothing on the Carr Day and Martin packaging about not putting it on broken skin - I specifically read it about 4 times so I slapped it on his tail which has scabs on. I bought it as I was looking for something soothing and that's what the packaging implied. Oh dear - fingers crossed he has a tail left tomorrow when I get to the yard! At least he has his rug on in the stable as well.


----------



## magichorse (14 August 2011)

I've been using this this year and its been brilliant.  It contains BB but my horse is sensitive to straight BB and it made his skin flaky.  With this though hes been fine.  Worth a try.......

http://www.bitebackproducts.co.uk/sweet-relief-sweet-itch-lotion-78-p.asp


----------

